# Laufzeitfehler 429



## Bao (16. Juni 2004)

Seit 3 Tagen kann ich bei Word XP nichts mehr ausdrucken.
Es kommt Fehlermeldung : Laufzeitfehler 429
Objektdarstellung durch
ActiveX-Komponente nicht möglich.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Bin Laie.
Danke.


----------

